
Elliot Dallen, who inspired many with articles about his cancer, dies aged 31 - spzb
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/sep/09/elliot-dallen-family-thank-readers-for-huge-response-to-his-articles
======
spzb
Featured on HN earlier this week :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24397651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24397651)

